# Fracino Cherub Instructions



## warholio (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've recently purchased my new setup, which is Superjolly + a cherub.

Got the machine yesterday which was great as I'm having a lot of people over tomorrow and it would be great to debut the new setup.

However to my horror there were no instructions what-so-ever in the box, and i can't find any online.

While this is fine for regular use, I don't know what the first startup procedure is, ie that list of things you do for first use.

So if anybody has a pdf or has a cherub and can post the first use instructions I'd be forever grateful.

Thanks

Warholio


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations and nice setup!

I will see if I can dig out my instructions but in the meantime here is what I remember.

1. Before switching the machine on, fill the tank with filtered water (e.g. using a Brita jug).

2. Switch the machine on using the switch to the right of the group head. The pump will activate to fill the boiler.

3. After a while the pump may cut out and an alarm sound. This is normal during the first fill and is simply a built in safeguard that times out the pump after it has been running longer than appropriate for normal operating conditions.

4. To cancel/reset the alarm and continue filling, switch the machine off and on again.

5. Once the machine has finished filling, the pump will stop, the yellow autofill light will go out and the red light will come on indicating that the element is heating the water in the boiler.

6. At this point the manual suggests opening the steam tap until water starts to bubble out of it to avoid a vacuum buildup in the boiler. I do not bother with this and instead simply purge the steam wand prior to putting it into any liquids e.g. milk.

7. Run some water through the group head using the switch to the left of the group head to ensure the HX circuit is full of water

8. Insert the portafilter, with one of the filter baskets fitted, loosely into the group head and leave the machine for at least 20 minutes for all the parts to heat up before brewing coffee although personally I find the machine benefits from 40 minutes to an hour to get really toasty.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warholio (Apr 28, 2012)

1000 thank you's - up and running - just need to dial in my SJ - thank you so much again!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

You are most welcome. Hope it is all going well and let us know how you get on.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue Star Coffee (Apr 4, 2015)

Just in case anybody was looking for the Fracino user manual - (Large PDF file) you can download it here

http://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/downloads-13-w.asp


----------

